# MSI PRO MOD 3 - Abstimmungsrunde! Voten und mit etwas Glück Preise gewinnen



## MSIToWi (14. Januar 2016)

*MSI PRO MOD 3 - Abstimmungsrunde! Voten und mit etwas Glück Preise gewinnen*

Die aktuelle MSI PRO MOD 3 geht jetzt in die Abstimmungsrunde. Nachdem die Teilnehmer des Modding Wettbewerbs feststehen, können Modding-Fans ab heute bis zum 28.01.2016 für ihren Favoriten abstimmen und attraktive Preise gewinnen.

Und hier die Seite zur Abstimmung:  https://goo.gl/RYrbVC


Bilder zu den Mods gibt’s auch hier: Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Todolotolo (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: MSI PRO MOD 3 - Abstimmungsrunde! Voten und mit etwas Glück Preise gewinnen*

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## KoenigindesOstens (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: MSI PRO MOD 3 - Abstimmungsrunde! Voten und mit etwas Glück Preise gewinnen*

coooooooooool! mache ich mit!


----------

